# How are we all doing?



## xxlou_lxx (Jan 14, 2010)

Just wanted to be nosey and see how all the preggo ladies were, and how ur coping so far? I feel pretty much anxious at all times now but i guess at 31 weeks its pretty reasonable... well thats wat i tell my other half hehe 
so yeah, how is everyone??


----------



## Emmal31 (Jan 14, 2010)

FED UP to put it lightly lol! only just over a week now though so the end is so close for me!!! How are you doing? x


----------



## xxlou_lxx (Jan 14, 2010)

Im getting a bit fed up too, partly coz of heartburn and also coz of the fact im moving house at the mo lol not really that comfy trying to sit upright and eat wen babys but cheeks are embedded in my ribs either lol 
Went for my "day care" appointment yesterday, and it basically just involved lying in a bed for 20 mins so they could take a tracing of her heart. all in all was at hospital for an hour and 3/4scoz of clinic too and i gotta do the same every wk now! ill mind my love it mag next time i think lol was sooo bored and tired after talking to about a million ppl, felt like i was lambasted or sumat

hows ur diabetes then?xx


----------



## rachelha (Jan 14, 2010)

moving house and 31 weeks pregnant - you nutter!!  I hope you are not doing much of the moving of things.


----------



## Emmal31 (Jan 15, 2010)

I feel your pain with the heartburn I get it really bad all day. I moved house about a month ago and then two months previous to that as well! I won't ever be doing that again if I have another baby it's so stressful to be moving and not really being able to help physically with things makes you feel useless. The diabetes has finally settled down now thank god my insulin resistance has gone quite a bit so I feel much happier with things. 
I haven't been put on one of those heart trace things, I guess they just do things here differently. 

xx


----------



## xxlou_lxx (Jan 15, 2010)

Must depend where u live or something, they didnt find anything interesting to be honest lol thats a good thing tho hehe
yeah I feel like a spare part at the mo too, Im actually gutted im up so early, got carpet guys coming at nine and the new place is 20 mins away... I just wanna sleep lol 
Glad ur diabetes is better tho, thats bound to take away at least some of ur stress!  xx


----------



## Emmal31 (Jan 15, 2010)

I had about 4 hours sleep last night and then I had to get up for a hospital appointment this morning so when I got back I went back to bed again and got up a while ago - I've got such strange sleep patterns lately but i'm just trying to sleep where possible because lets face it i need all the sleep I can get before the little one arrives. So if you can just sleep when your tired during the day it'll definately help towards the end.  xx


----------



## xxlou_lxx (Jan 15, 2010)

im only just sitting down for the day now, im so knackered lol
im getting really excited now tho coz the babys room is all painted and carpeted and im able to put all her stuff in it now  my bms have been all over the shop in last 2 days tho so i reckon im catching up in the increased insulin dosage now lol i like to increase the lantus tho coz least if its running in backround then im not taking hypos a few hours after a meal coz of taking to much humalog, 7 weeks today tho and ill be able to feel human again 
Ill mention the daytime napping tip to my other half he goin to love that ha ill throw in a foot rub too hehehe xxx


----------



## rachelha (Jan 15, 2010)

That is good that you have the room all sorted out.  It must make it seem like it is alot closer.  

I am 5 weeks today .  I think the next few weeks are going to go very slowly.  

I had to duck out of a work thing in a couple of weeks that will involve lots of driving, due to all the hypos.  The other person going did not look impressed, but it would not be fair to her to me go hypo and not be able to share the driving.  I am sure she will understand when she finds out why, but she was not happy today.


----------



## rachelha (Jan 18, 2010)

My first antenatal appointment this afternoon 

It is a bit weird, I will feel like a complete fraud walking into the maternity wing of the hospital.


----------



## allisonb (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi Guys.  Nice to hear that you're all ok.  Emma, do you have a definite date now?

I'm ok.  Was at clinic again yesterday and blood pressure was up again and there was protein in my wee.....both were fine last Thursday when my community midwife checked me so I'm not sure what's going on.  My consultant wanted to admit me but my midwife fought my corner and told him I'd be more stressed out in hospital then I would be at home as I've got three kids and the logistics would be a nightmare!  So, I escaped once again, back on Friday morning for more of the same tests.  Not sure how much longer I am going to get away with not being admitted though!

Really looking forward to the baby arriving though, all ready at home, though when you get to baby number four there's not a great deal of stuff that you haven't already got!

Allison x


----------



## xxlou_lxx (Jan 27, 2010)

Went for a growth scan today and she is measuring normally except for her head circumference which is couple o weeks behind, i just assume this is coz im small in stature tho  god knows!! my hba1c is still on 4.5!! midwife says ill not be having a 8/9 pounder tho lol my sis had babies at 6lbs so im not too worried, Ctg monitoring was fine so her heartbeat is normal and she is moving plenty too  
they said my urine was clear of anything but my bp is 98/60 I thought this was a little low?? do u guys think its in connection to my feet becoming 2x normal size at night... they are really bothering me now!!lol 
The baby doc seems happy with my progress tho and eventho I have good control etc im assured that i will not be going over 38 weeks which im glad about for babies sake. 
Have another scan in 2 weeks but the ctgs and clinics are every week anyway so im guessing if anything was up they wont be long in finding out! 


I love this little one to bits but I swear I aint Ever getting prego again heehee x


----------



## rachelha (Jan 27, 2010)

xxlou_lxx said:


> Went for a growth scan today and she is measuring normally except for her head circumference which is couple o weeks behind, i just assume this is coz im small in stature tho  god knows!! my hba1c is still on 4.5!! midwife says ill not be having a 8/9 pounder tho lol my sis had babies at 6lbs so im not too worried, Ctg monitoring was fine so her heartbeat is normal and she is moving plenty too
> they said my urine was clear of anything but my bp is 98/60 I thought this was a little low?? do u guys think its in connection to my feet becoming 2x normal size at night... they are really bothering me now!!lol
> The baby doc seems happy with my progress tho and eventho I have good control etc im assured that i will not be going over 38 weeks which im glad about for babies sake.
> Have another scan in 2 weeks but the ctgs and clinics are every week anyway so im guessing if anything was up they wont be long in finding out!
> ...



hba1c of 4.5 that is amazing well done.  Are you having a lot of hypos though?  How far along are you now?  I dont know anything about the feet problem, maybe some of the other preggers ladies will be able to help.


----------



## xxlou_lxx (Jan 27, 2010)

I usually run at about 4 all day so it must be because of that, if i sleep for too long in the morning then it creeps down so i need to set an alarm to get up for food lol tried cutting the night time dose of lantus but then what tends to happen is i go higher mid morning whilst waiting for the morning lantus to start working in the background lol I have it very finely tuned shall we say haha I will be glad to have her when i can be at 8 b4 meals without needing to be stressed out lol
Im 32 weeks and 4 days. Hopefully some of the others might be able to help with my queries, thanks for replying to me tho 
How are u feeling? i notice ur network is edinburgh, im from fife how are u finding the care over there? I have to say I have had the best experience of antenatal care over here


----------



## Twitchy (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi Lou!  

Glad all's going well!  Re the feet - I think that might "just" be a normal preggers thing...just keep an eye on your hands/wrists & around your neck & if those areas start swelling that's the time to speak to the midwife! Might be useful if you have a ring / watch you know fits normally that you can keep trying on...! 

Re the HbA1c I know what you mean - mine's 5.7 at the mo & the abuse I got off the (dodgy) consultant last time was really annoying - her first comment was "you MUST be having too much insulin"!!  She didn't really bother looking at my results even, grrr.  I think I'm like you in that I can either run a bit too high for comfort (& above DUK guidelines) or I can bump along the lower results all the time with ahypo or two daily...doesn't bother me as I still pick up on them & would rather the odd low than the constant feeling ill, grumpy miserable & nasty that running high makes me feel!  Silly docs... Honestly, if I actually acted on what this one had suggested last time I would have been admitted with ketoacidosis a long time ago... ho hum.

Not sure that's an awful lot of help - not long to go now for either of us, hurrah!  31 weeks prg tomorrow...got to 33 before being admitted with PE last time, so hoping things are a bit gentler this time round! 

All the best,

Twitchy x


----------

